# Advert On PF



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Is anyone else seeing a large advert at the top of the main page but under the titles?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm changing my answer ........ yes, I'm getting them.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I am, my guardian angel has message for me apparently! My guardian angel can sod off


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Now one above dog chat. 
Harmless device that stops your dog barking. Not the sort of of ad I want to see on PF.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

They are very annoying, I know third world problems and all that but bloody heck! How can we get rid of them?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, and if you go off site then back on, the ads change. Do I need any earwax remover, vegan shoes or a posture corrector , I'll have to think about that. 

Thought about it, no thanks


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Yes, and if you go off site then back on, the ads change. Do I need any earwax remover, vegan shoes or a posture corrector , I'll have to think about that.
> 
> Thought about it, no thanks


I`ve had some rubbish about a guardian angel and a device to stop dogs barking!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

3dogs2cats said:


> I`ve had some rubbish about a guardian angel and a device to stop dogs barking!!


I've had these as well.

I hope this isn't a new thing.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve got the advert too, don’t like it


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just logged in after an internet melt down and thought some gremlins had invaded while I was AWOL.
I hope who ever thought it a good idea realises they are so wrong..................Please go away


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I've got the advert too, don't like it


 I'm only on one other forum at the mo, and the ads have been slowly creeping in, now they're covering the site, so I'll probably leave. I find it very intrusive, especially when they start cropping up in the middle of threads, I really hope PF isn't going to start doing this!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I'm only on one other forum at the mo, and the ads have been slowly creeping in, now they're covering the site, so I'll probably leave. I find it very intrusive, especially when they start cropping up in the middle of threads, I really hope PF isn't going to start doing this!


Me too, it's awful when ads crop up in between replies on a thread. I hope this is just a glitch and not permenant


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It is very annoying, I don't know how to get rid of them but if they persist I'll get in touch with the admins.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've noticed them, too. Apparently I need "affordable" HR advice.  :Wideyed :Hilarious

Asked Admin about them.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My husband suggests downloading an ad-blocker which is what I'm doing.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Petforums.co.uk has remained add free for a while now, maybe since the new format changed? Which is surprising considering the forums prominent position in google.

I turned off my addblocker to see these ones and they do seem rather in your face....

For those that want to use one, https://adblockplus.org/en/ is the one I use.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've used an ad blocker for years so haven't seen them but I imagine they are there to generate income for the site.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Yes, and if you go off site then back on, the ads change. Do I need any earwax remover, vegan shoes or a posture corrector , I'll have to think about that.
> 
> Thought about it, no thanks


Ugh the ear wax remover one ! Yuck. I hate that one.

Is there an ad blocker for a PC?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How odd.

I'm not seeing them.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Ugh the ear wax remover one ! Yuck. I hate that one.
> 
> Is there an ad blocker for a PC?


You need to use one whatever browser you are using. I use Firefox and I've been running the Adblock Plus extension for years - can't see any adverts on here at all


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> You need to use one whatever browser you are using. I use Firefox and I've been running the Adblock Plus extension for years - can't see any adverts on here at all


Thanks ! I use Ice Dragon. I'll get my OH to have a look and sort it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Downloaded/installed a few. Doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Is there a good ad blocker for an iPad and Safari?

I hate the ear wax one as well it keeps popping up all over the place, it’s driving me mad


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve just found an ad blocker app and installed it, works a treat


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It appears that I can't post while using the ad-blocker.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> It appears that I can't post while using the ad-blocker.


I've just tried to reply elsewhere and it's not posted
ETA I have just paused my adblocker and was able to post


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I've just tried to reply elsewhere and it's not posted
> ETA I have just paused my adblocker and was able to post


Yes, that's what I've done.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, that's what I've done.


It was fine earlier


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That's it then. Bye bye PF.
I'm not taking ad bloc off


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rona said:


> That's it then. Bye bye PF.
> I'm not taking ad bloc off


I have messaged admin , so have Lynn and Linz, suggesting that the forum will lose members.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I've just found an ad blocker app and installed it, works a treat


Which one have you used?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m seeing them on my iPhone. Very, very annoying.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've managws to find one that works, but it's meant installing Samsung Internet and get used to a completely different system. I managed to turn on Dark Mode which turned the forum dark green and black. :Wacky

Oh, and yes, I have to turn it off to post.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> Which one have you used?


It's just called Ad Blocker


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I cant see any ads on either my laptop or my phone? The laptop has an ad blocker but my phone doesn't (at least not one that I've installed!). No problems with posting on either so far...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Nightmare,


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

So annoying, I hate ads that are so big.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

magpie said:


> I cant see any ads on either my laptop or my phone? The laptop has an ad blocker but my phone doesn't (at least not one that I've installed!). No problems with posting on either so far...


I didn't either, earlier. But I've just come back on and low and behold! An advert!!!!
A small one, so far. Hope it doesn't get bigger and more intrusive.
I hate adverts.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yes I could use an ad blocker but why the **** should I have to , its a pet forum for heavens sake  Not somewhere I would expect to find adverts


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've used (firefox) Ad Block for years, and have never had any trouble posting on this forum until this moment. I have had to turn it off to make this post. If this is a permanent change rather than a glitch I will not be back. I have no tolerance for ads or pop ups.

PS I was able to edit this post after putting ad block back on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm not mucking around installing ad blockers or whatever when I've never had to before. The ads are very intrusive and if it's going to affect my enjoyment when using the forum, I'll probably just give up on the forum to be honest, or just pop on occasionally. Which would be a shame as I've been here nearly 10 years!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hopefully, it's just a glitch, and we'll be able to get back to normal soon. In the meantime, can I ask you all to be patient? We understand your frustration - and share it - but this is something for admin.

Thank you.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I hope admin will stop these ads. Otherwise with so many members saying they'll leave, it'll hardly be worth coming on


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I seem to be seeing them only on the home page, not on any of the forums (like Dog Chat).

Would that be an acceptable compromise for members, to generate income for the forum owner but not be too intrusive?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Taken time to catch up with everyone else, and was feeling left out
But, apparently
I'm in dire need of steel security doors this morning


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Is anyone else seeing a large advert at the top of the main page but under the titles?


Nothing here (yet).


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> I seem to be seeing them only on the home page, not on any of the forums (like Dog Chat).
> 
> Would that be an acceptable compromise for members, to generate income for the forum owner but not be too intrusive?


Yes l would accept that . Expensive running a forum.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> I seem to be seeing them only on the home page, not on any of the forums (like Dog Chat).
> 
> Would that be an acceptable compromise for members, to generate income for the forum owner but not be too intrusive?


Yes, no problem with that


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> It appears that I can't post while using the ad-blocker.


Well, how handy is that!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Taken time to catch up with everyone else, and was feeling left out
> But, apparently
> I'm in dire need of steel security doors this morning


:Hilarious. So far I've apparently needed 1 vet in Manchester, another in London (I'm in Tyne and Wear :Hilarious ) and now if I want to make "something" passive, I need a robot. :Woot


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am just ignoring them and scroll down to the bit I want to read


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Don’t like it. Won’t be installing ad blockers.
Happy to wait for admins response.
Been a great 10 years and we got over the new format blips.
I’d like to think we can get over this and have another 10.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hehe, I Need to chat to a professional career adviser!
Are they conspiring with the govt to kill me off so I'm not a drain on govt coffers?:Bag


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

One big issue with the adverts though is that they are promoting some very unethical goods. I've had anti-bark collars and dog food wouldn't touch with a bargepole. We really don't want new members to think the forum endorses these things.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> One big issue with the adverts though is that they are promoting some very unethical goods. I've had anti-bark collars and dog food wouldn't touch with a bargepole. We really don't want new members to think the forum endorses these things.


To be honest, it was my first thought when the ads appeared. Especially after the furore re our Pets4Homes connection.
On the plus side, if I scroll down quickly the ad space is blank and I'm on the pf section when the page loads.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I usually go to New Posts rather then each section and before I installed the ad blocker I noticed that the adverts didn’t appear on that only on the home page. The ad blocker I’m using (iPad) doesn’t seem to stop me posting


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> I am just ignoring them and scroll down to the bit I want to read


Me too.

I didn't even notice them until just now tbh


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm now using the 'default ' version' , no ads!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm now using the 'default ' version' , no ads!


What default version???
I.T. ignoramus here


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

SbanR said:


> What default version???
> I.T. ignoramus here


Go down to the bottom of the page and you will see 'default ' on the left hand of the screen.( hopefully)


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

SbanR said:


> What default version???
> I.T. ignoramus here


Glad you`ve asked because I have no idea either!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> Go down to the bottom of the page and you will see 'default ' on the left hand of the screen.( hopefully)


 Darn it I cant see `default` anywhere!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

3dogs2cats said:


> Darn it I cant see `default` anywhere!


Maybe it's only visible to mods.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have found this morning that I was able to post in another section without turning off my ad block but not this section. And I do not have a choice to 'revert to default' either


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Might be moderator privilege, (hopefully not - I don't understand why we should be the only ones with this option), but I came across it this morning.

Check underneath the Post Reply button. You're looking for a drop-down menu that reads either Scratch or Scratch - PetForums Changes. If you have it, tap/click on that and then you should see the default option.

The forum will look very different, though.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Might be moderator privilege, but I came across it this morning.
> 
> Check underneath the Post Reply button. You're looking for a drop-down menu that reads either Scratch or Scratch - PetForums Changes. If you have it, tap/click on that and then you should see the default option.
> 
> The forum will look very different, though.


 Thank you I will have a look.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Might be moderator privilege, but I came across it this morning.
> 
> Check underneath the Post Reply button. You're looking for a drop-down menu that reads either Scratch or Scratch - PetForums Changes. If you have it, tap/click on that and then you should see the default option.
> 
> The forum will look very different, though.


 Think it must just be moderators who can do this as I can`t. I suppose it makes sense though, obviously the companies that pay to place the adverts will want as much exposure as possible, they are not going to be happy if most forum users are able to switch them off and still post!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Go down to the bottom of the page and you will see 'default ' on the left hand of the screen.( hopefully)


Nope, not there
But I only have a tablet, not computer.
But advert tolerable, as long as it remains as a header at the top of the section.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

So since I am able to still post in other sections I thought maybe it was only in general that I was being forced to turn my ad block off. Not so. I just posted in another general thread without trouble.

It is only this thread that I am being forced to turn off my ad block!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lorilu said:


> So since I am able to still post in other sections I thought maybe it was only in general that I was being forced to turn my ad block off. Not so. I just posted in another general thread without trouble.
> 
> It is only this thread that I am being forced to turn off my ad block!


Hmmm, dark forces at work maybe


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Hehe, I Need to chat to a professional career adviser!
> Are they conspiring with the govt to kill me off so I'm not a drain on govt coffers?:Bag


I knew it! I just knew it!!
Now they're showing me "Affordable funeral plans"!!!:Arghh


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

SbanR said:


> Nope, not there
> But I only have a tablet, not computer.
> But advert tolerable, as long as it remains as a header at the top of the section.


Not on my PC either.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m getting love spell offers  great new feature I say.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ive been getting them on my phone for a few days. I've got an ad blocker on my pc so not got any there.
Is this the sort of thing?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cully said:


> Ive been getting them on my phone for a few days. I've got an ad blocker on my pc so not got any there.
> Is this the sort of thing?
> View attachment 445433


That's the ones.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> I seem to be seeing them only on the home page, not on any of the forums (like Dog Chat).


I spoke too soon, they are popping up all over now.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We are currently experimenting with ads to help finance the costs of running the forum as well as to be able to make much needed investments to improve the user experience and functionality of the forum. Having been an ad free environment since inception in 2007, we realize that this will come as an inconvenience to many of you. We ask for your understanding however and hope that with the new platform upgrade and investments we are making in the forum, that it will be worthwhile for all current and future members also for the next 15 years.

As ads are new on Petforums they will likely be of lower quality in the beginning and I have read about the ear wax ads that have been appearing. This should improve in the coming days and weeks, but of course if any ads are directly inappropriate then please post the URL here and we will block them. Similarly, if any ads seem out of place or is blocking the view, then please include a screenshot and our developers will adjust the positioning.

Again, we hope that you understand why we have started experimenting with ads to finance the forum.

All the best,
Axel


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Can their not be an option of some sort of minimal yearly subscription, so as to go ad free


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@mrs phas That's a good idea.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

The forum I use for work has had them for ages so I’m used to just scrolling past and ignoring them. On my iPhone they are narrower on there and slightly less obvious though.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

All I'm getting are ads for dog food. Do you think the Schnauzer boys are trying to tell me something?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

TBH they're not really bothering me. I'm only seeing them on the "Home" page which I don't visit often - normally use email notifications to open the forum and then go to "New Posts" unless I need to start a new topic in which case I use "Categories" to go to the relevant sub forum.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> TBH they're not really bothering me. I'm only seeing them on the "Home" page which I don't visit often - normally use email notifications to open the forum and then go to "New Posts" unless I need to start a new topic in which case I use "Categories" to go to the relevant sub forum.


I tried your way but don't see " new posts" anywhere.
I tried it on my phone; where would it be? Would I need to press any buttons, dots?????


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SbanR said:


> I tried your way but don't see " new posts" anywhere.
> I tried it on my phone; where would it be? Would I need to press any buttons, dots?????


On my iPhone there are three short lines near the top left. Click on that and new posts are at the bottom of the list


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I use a desktop and "New Posts" is shown in the green banner at the top of the page










I've also just checked on my tablet and I see that it's different on there - go to the top of the page where you see the cat/dog cartoon alongside "PerForums", beneath that there is an icon formed of 3 straight lines; click on that and you get a menu - "New Posts" is about halfway down.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> On my iPhone there are three short lines near the top left. Click on that and new posts are at the bottom of the list


It worked!!!!!:Jawdrop I can't believe it
Learnt something new today. Thank you.

Too much of a faff though. Will stick with the usual way


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I use a desktop and "New Posts" is shown in the green banner at the top of the page
> 
> View attachment 445698
> 
> ...


Thank you. Tried that too, and found it


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Am on my phone if u scroll fast enough.. They are not seen. 

I seem to get weird dating apps. Well I presume they are dating apps.. Am married. That's when I just let the page load and they don't bother me, have seen a lot worse on other places and the adds in YouTube so annoying. No I don't want to pay for youtube to not get ads.. 
Also ads on the 'free to view' apps such as 4OD they seem even more annoying too. So for a banner.. It's really not that bad regardless currently what it advertises.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

The only thing that annoys me is that the ad loads slower than the rest of the page. I often scroll to the chat section then accidently pressed the wrong one because the pages suddenly jumps as the ad loads and forces everything down. Might be better if the ads were further down the page


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If I scroll down quickly I get a blank space. By the time it loads I’m down to PF
Hope it stays that way .


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't know if anyone else is getting this but in a sub forum I'm getting 4 or 5 ads, all of which seem random


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Don't know if anyone else is getting this but in a sub forum I'm getting 4 or 5 ads, all of which seem random
> 
> View attachment 445749


Yes just scrolled back and noticed it now!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

HarlequinCat said:


> Don't know if anyone else is getting this but in a sub forum I'm getting 4 or 5 ads, all of which seem random
> 
> View attachment 445749


And totally inappropriate by the look of it!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> And totally inappropriate by the look of it!


I saw one for an anti bark device, which seems at odds with the forum ethos.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> And totally inappropriate by the look of it!


Very, there's a lot of questionable Asian dating sites as you can see! And this doggiecafe one which is oddly specific.







The ads targeting petforums must think people on forums are lonely ....


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Creepy !


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

There does seem to be quite a lot of dating site adverts, the one for Conservative women seeking traditional males makes me laugh!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

petforum said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are currently experimenting with ads to help finance the costs of running the forum as well as to be able to make much needed investments to improve the user experience and functionality of the forum. Having been an ad free environment since inception in 2007, we realize that this will come as an inconvenience to many of you. We ask for your understanding however and hope that with the new platform upgrade and investments we are making in the forum, that it will be worthwhile for all current and future members also for the next 15 years.


I've been on a few forums over the years that started 'improving' things and ended up changing them so much that people left in droves, and the sites ended up closing. I've been a member on here for quite a few years and would hate to see this happen on PF. I understand the need to finance the site with ads up to a point, but why change things that are working so well?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> And totally inappropriate by the look of it!


If this is the calibre that the forum owner is going to allow
Then I won't stay and I'll no longer point people this way for help
I'm afraid I won't deliberately invite those kind of sites into my home
Not do I feel they are appropriate for this forum, nor the fact that children can, and do, join the forum (I believe there was a 12 yr old asking about dog walking the other day)
What kind of influence could those sites have on a prepubescent child?
Certainly not the right ones


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2020)

jetsmum said:


> I've been on a few forums over the years that started 'improving' things and ended up changing them so much that people left in droves, and the sites ended up closing. I've been a member on here for quite a few years and would hate to see this happen on PF. I understand the need to finance the site with ads up to a point, but why change things that are working so well?


I agree - look what happened when the big forum change happened - we lost so many amazing posters.



mrs phas said:


> If this is the calibre that the forum owner is going to allow
> Then I won't stay and I'll no longer point people this way for help
> I'm afraid I won't deliberately invite those kind of sites into my home
> Not do I feel they are appropriate for this forum, nor the fact that children can, and do, join the forum (I believe there was a 12 yr old asking about dog walking the other day)
> ...


Agree with this too. I was actually on PF on my phone at morning tea and one of the dating adverts appeared and I was really embarrassed at the thought that my co-workers (or worse, my boss) might have seen it on my screen. Won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

A few days ago, I was getting adverts for mini berndoodles and cockerpoos. Now it is vehicles. 
What was the big forum change a few years ago?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh wait now it is.....


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Seems general chat has changed. I was not quite sure how to click to get into general chat and avoid casual sex....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Summercat said:


> Oh wait now it is.....
> 
> View attachment 445759


@petforum this is the kind of advert coming up and it is totally unacceptable.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> Oh wait now it is.....
> 
> View attachment 445759


What have you been googling?!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

MilleD said:


> What have you been googling?!


I don't think this has anything to do with googling! I certainly haven't been looking at asian dating sites or doggie cafes. They seem random, which isn't great because if you're not interested you won't be clicking the ads.

I have to say that ad is the winner for inappropriate


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I have done some digging around and can't find any reason why some of you have been excluded from that thread, it seems to be a glitch.
Hopefully it's temporary and the admins can sort it. We really do empathise with your frustration.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Only get ads on my phone and they are mostly pet/animal related. Although I did get one for funerals.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> What have you been googling?!


Not that :Bookworm

I haven't for mini berndoodles or cockapoos either but they do fit with the theme of a pet forum, I was getting those same mix breed adverts repeatedly. 
Also for a few unknown to me internet clothing brands and large trucks.

May be that my VPN is set in New Jersey, so the adverts are targeting what they presume is a New Jersey audience, which to them equal cockapoos, large trucks, casual sex and tacky clothing.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Maybe we should make a new thread about bizarre adverts on PF.
I just got one asking if I was a crematory owner and that I could qualify for a free processor..


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Summercat said:


> Maybe we should make a new thread about bizarre adverts on PF.
> I just got one asking if I was a crematory owner and that I could qualify for a free processor..
> 
> View attachment 445773


That would be a hoot
Start us off then SC, but with a different advert as you've already posted the one above


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm finding the adverts very annoying and I'm already annoyed with several things going on here anyway. 
Today my adverts are mostly for clothing but the other day I went to log on and saw multiple Trump 2020 advertisements, it put me off so much I didn't log in, closed the tab and avoided the forum.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

So much for one ad at the top of the page. Getting them inbetween posts and my screen keeps jolting around as more open up. Very offputting, if I was a newbie and saw the amount of ads I definitely wouldn't have come back.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m getting a very random selection slow cookers , dating sites. I’m starting to think the boxer boys have signed me up to a dating site as they are sick of me loafing around the house.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> So much for one ad at the top of the page. Getting them inbetween posts and my screen keeps jolting around as more open up. Very offputting, if I was a newbie and saw the amount of ads I definitely wouldn't have come back.


I was just coming on to post the same, posts are getting split with adverts all over the place.

I was willing to put up with one advert at the top of the main page, but having to scroll past advert after advert just to read a thread is very annoying and off putting.

I've been a member for a long time and I think of the people on this forum as my friends, and I hope some of you think of me as the same, but if this continues I might have to consider saying goodbye and that would be awful as I have no friends where I live and PF has helped me so much, not only with my dog, but it has given me the chance to have friends, I don't want to loose my friends, but this 'upgrade' is not for the better so far.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> So much for one ad at the top of the page. Getting them inbetween posts and my screen keeps jolting around as more open up. Very offputting, if I was a newbie and saw the amount of ads I definitely wouldn't have come back.


Me too...I've just had to scroll down one thread three times due to the ads loading and then flicking the page up.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I was just coming on to post the same, posts are getting split with adverts all over the place.
> 
> I was willing to put up with one advert at the top of the main page, but having to scroll past advert after advert just to read a thread is very annoying and off putting.
> 
> I've been a member for a long time and I think of the people on this forum as my friends, and I hope some of you think of me as the same, but if this continues I might have to consider saying goodbye and that would be awful as I have no friends where I live and PF has helped me so much, not only with my dog, but it has given me the chance to have friends, I don't want to loose my friends, but this 'upgrade' is not for the better so far.


Maybe a PF facebook group could be started, that way if people aren't wanting to come on pf because of the adverts then they wouldn't be losing touch with each other and we wouldn't lose that sense of community that PF has. I know I'd definitely miss seeing everyone's dogs and hearing about them, I still wonder how certain people and their dogs are doing who left when the forum changed a few years ago.

Hopefully the pf admin/owners listen and sort the adverts out, one at the top of the page is fair enough but this number of ads is a bit extreme.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> Maybe a PF facebook group could be started, that way if people aren't wanting to come on pf because of the adverts then they wouldn't be losing touch with each other and we wouldn't lose that sense of community that PF has. I know I'd definitely miss seeing everyone's dogs and hearing about them, I still wonder how certain people and their dogs are doing who left when the forum changed a few years ago.
> 
> Hopefully the pf admin/owners listen and sort the adverts out, one at the top of the page is fair enough but this number of ads is a bit extreme.


That's a good idea I'd have to join FB.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

The adverts have gone rather mad today haven`t they!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

There used to be a pet forum called Pet Lovers. There were actually some cross memberships going on between this and that forum a few times, for various reasons. That forum I believe started in 2001 and I was very active there with tens of thousands of posts and many other members as well. It was a real community, like this one, many people made friends that bled out into real life. I still have some people I stay in touch with from PL.

There were the usual fights and negativity that comes with all forums but most of us loved it there. Then....people started complaining about inappropriate ads, and an increase in ads. I didn't see them because of my ad block but the complaints were remarkably similar to the complaints in the advert thread running here. 

Then, the forum went down without warning for a few days and when it came back it had a different format. Within a few weeks it went down again (without warning) and came back with yet an even more odd difficult format.

People dropped out like flies. A few of us tried to keep things going but it was hopeless. For about a year after all that I would periodically check the forum to see if there was anyone needing help but it was mostly spammers and trolls so I gave up. Once more I went back or tried to, and it was gone.

There was another forum called I Love Cats that I was also a long time member of, that was even older than PL, with a similar history. That forum is gone now too.

Note: I had to disable my ad blocker three times to post this message. It's only on this thread that I have to do that, so far. But I won't be making a habit of it. Not even for PF.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> Maybe a PF facebook group could be started, that way if people aren't wanting to come on pf because of the adverts then they wouldn't be losing touch with each other and we wouldn't lose that sense of community that PF has. I know I'd definitely miss seeing everyone's dogs and hearing about them, I still wonder how certain people and their dogs are doing who left when the forum changed a few years ago.
> 
> Hopefully the pf admin/owners listen and sort the adverts out, one at the top of the page is fair enough but this number of ads is a bit extreme.


There are definitely people on here I wouldn't want to lose touch with. 
Unfortunately there are also people on here I wouldn't want to know my full name, my place of employment, or anything about my children. FB can be an utter cesspool. I am very precious about who I friend on FB, who I interact with, and where I post. 
And the format of FB groups are a lot harder to navegate that a forum. Especially for those of us in a different time zone. Here I don't miss the new posts because I get an entire page of titles that I can scroll through. On FB I would just get the most recently commented post and would have to scroll forever to see all the posts that day.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Trouble with Facebook is that they are becoming more strict about the content of groups. I don’t know whether it was a closed group or not, but one golden retriever page was closed without warning saying they had breached the rules. Nobody could understand why as it was a non contentious forum mostly had people posting pics of their dogs and chatting about them. After finally getting a dialogue going with FB it was discovered that there were references to ‘gundogs’ which what the computer gubbins took offence at. No amount of explaining what the term gundog meant in the dog world was accepted and the group stayed closed.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> There are definitely people on here I wouldn't want to lose touch with.
> Unfortunately there are also people on here I wouldn't want to know my full name, my place of employment, or anything about my children. FB can be an utter cesspool. I am very precious about who I friend on FB, who I interact with, and where I post.
> And the format of FB groups are a lot harder to navegate that a forum. Especially for those of us in a different time zone. Here I don't miss the new posts because I get an entire page of titles that I can scroll through. On FB I would just get the most recently commented post and would have to scroll forever to see all the posts that day.


I agree about forums being better the the FB format. Posts on FB get forgotten very easily and not replied to and then the same question comes up once more. The GR group I belong to on FB has a number of files which can loooked at on various questions which has replies from members, sort of like a frequently asked questions section. I can imagine it's a laborious task looking through threads and editing things and then putting them in the relevant file. You would need a very good admin team to be prepared to put in the time and effort to do that.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I wasn’t getting ads when viewing new posts until today. Now they are all over the place. When viewing on a phone, it’s very easy to accidentally tap on one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

urbantigers said:


> I wasn't getting ads when viewing new posts until today. Now they are all over the place. When viewing on a phone, it's very easy to accidentally tap on one.


That's the annoying thing as every click on an ad earns them money.
I haven't put the ad blocker on my phone so I don't know how well it works on there. I noticed yesterday that the ads were about but at that time only on the home page.

Am I understanding correctly that the new owner has said that we would not be able to view the forum if an ad blocker was being used in the future?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> There are definitely people on here I wouldn't want to lose touch with.
> Unfortunately there are also people on here I wouldn't want to know my full name, my place of employment, or anything about my children. FB can be an utter cesspool. I am very precious about who I friend on FB, who I interact with, and where I post.
> And the format of FB groups are a lot harder to navegate that a forum. Especially for those of us in a different time zone. Here I don't miss the new posts because I get an entire page of titles that I can scroll through. On FB I would just get the most recently commented post and would have to scroll forever to see all the posts that day.


That is very true, feels a lot more personal on fb rather than the privacy of PF. It's a real shame that all these adverts mean people are gonna leave.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Argh every flipping thread I get massive great adverts or gaps at the top, between posts, and the bottom. One I could cope with but this is stupid.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> TBH they're not really bothering me. I'm only seeing them on the "Home" page which I don't visit often - normally use email notifications to open the forum and then go to "New Posts" unless I need to start a new topic in which case I use "Categories" to go to the relevant sub forum.


Whoops spoke to soon  They're now appearing on every page and multiple times down the page ! So I see maybe 2 posts then an advert, then another 2 posts and then another advert etc, etc. I could cope with just one at the top of the page but not this many 

If Admin don't sort this out I'm afraid that I'll another that will be out of here and looking for another forum to join.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I can't get rid of this one at all as it doesn't have an "x" to stop it appearing so it just keeps coming up on every page I look at










I maybe able to cope if I can get rid of them one by one but it's making it difficult to actually read new posts and topics. Might be better if they were just down the side of the page in a separate column ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

On both my phone and laptop I'm getting 4 adverts per page. And one just now for a local-ish puppy farm. Not cool @petforum not cool.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

The adverts are making the forum really clunky to use, i don`t post a great deal but I do read and like to catch up with how members are doing but honestly if I had just found this forum I would give it a miss.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> Argh every flipping thread I get massive great adverts or gaps at the top, between posts, and the bottom. One I could cope with but this is stupid.


I'm now finding the same! No adverts just massive gaps between replies. Absolutely ridiculous

At this rate you'll soon have more adds or gaps on every thread than you will have posts!:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

How disappointing. A nice forum in the process of being ruined. There are ads, and there are *ADS. *Too many and too inappropriate.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> So much for one ad at the top of the page. Getting them inbetween posts and my screen keeps jolting around as more open up. Very offputting, if I was a newbie and saw the amount of ads I definitely wouldn't have come back.


yes I came on to say this! Before tonight I wasn't that bothered as I use New Posts and wasn't really seeing many apart from on the homescreen and on the catergories but now they're appearing in threads it feels a bit more annoying!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Come on today to find there are now ads in individual threads on every page. I accept we have to have ads but this is too much.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't get away from them even in the games section!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Agreeing with everyone else...

The banner at the top of the screen. Wasn't too bad, wasn't getting the glitch either when it loaded as other ads, so scroll quick enough. Not bothered, didn't really see. Now ads everywhere, or as @Sarah H says blank spaces where ads are going to be..

This is before the inappropriate ads really.

I don't mind the banner, we had the pets4home banner for ages. It was what it was.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm going to have a really hard time being on here if I keep seeing ads like this:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Is it just my PC needing a good clear out or is this nonsense starting to slow the forum down as well


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I will be sad if everyone starts to leave the forum! I’ve had so much advice and there’s so many helpful people on here I do enjoy it. But these adverts are annoying so I can see why some would choose. Having them on every page and up and down the thread seems excessive


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

buffie said:


> Is it just my PC needing a good clear out or is this nonsense starting to slow the forum down as well


I noticed that too. Had to switch my phone to reply, still won't let me post in this thread on my pc.
I thought I was quite laid back about it but it's getting really annoying now.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> I will be sad if everyone starts to leave the forum! I've had so much advice and there's so many helpful people on here I do enjoy it. But these adverts are annoying so I can see why some would choose. Having them on every page and up and down the thread seems excessive


Me too. I do enjoy reading members posts and have learnt so much.
But IF members do leave, having found another forum, could they tell us where they're going


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

buffie said:


> Is it just my PC needing a good clear out or is this nonsense starting to slow the forum down as well


It's not your PC


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SbanR said:


> Me too. I do enjoy reading members posts and have learnt so much.
> But IF members do leave, having found another forum, could they tell us where they're going


Good idea

I've noticed on some other forums I've looked at that if you sign up become a member the adverts go. Wouldn't that be a better idea?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Not a massively family friendly advert.
And nothing to do with my googling!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Good idea
> 
> I've noticed on some other forums I've looked at that if you sign up become a member the adverts go. Wouldn't that be a better idea?


The stupid thing at the moment is as a guest with ad blocker on you don't see the ads.
Ad blocker only becomes a problem for some of us when we try to post. So the ads are only reaching members at the moment


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've just started getting adverts. What's going on?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

It is horrible.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

5 posts and 4 ads in one page.! I have dry eyes due to Sjogrens and often get Blepharitis and I have to limit my screen time , it takes longer to scroll down and the ads are too bright . I.ll hardly be able to spend any time here .


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm wondering why after all this time the forum admin have decided to flood the place with ads, has there been a change of ownership?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I'm wondering why after all this time the forum admin have decided to flood the place with ads, has there been a change of ownership?


Yes. It's mentioned earlier in this thread. "Axel" posting under the @petforum tag states they are using ads to help pay for the forum now. People are supposed to report inappropriate ads, also according to @petforum

Crap I just realized I'm going to have to go through the whole disable my adblock three times rigamarole to post this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2020)

Now they’re appearing in the middle of threads. The dodgy dating ones are completely inappropriate. I’ve had enough - I’m out. Maybe someone could message me if this gets sorted out and I’d love to return to the forum but as it stands I’m not willing to put up with it. 

I’ll miss everyone’s doggies! Be well!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

So î thought I would turn my ad blocker off again to see what the adverts were like....

Putting aside the quality of the adverts, but four large adverts on one page, two surrounding a single post. The design and the attitude choice of "let's cram as many ads as possible on one page" is awful.

An ad at the top of the page, fine but the interruptions between posts is terrible.

They say a picture is worth a thousand words...










Worth mentioning also the multiple ads at the top of the page when looking at a list of posts:









So much scrolling to get to the content now, Terrible design and usability choice.

Normally I whitelist websites I frequent so that I do see the adverts as I understand the costs behind running these types of websites, but I refuse to whitelist sites that insist on really bad and "in your face" adverts.

Time to switch the add blocker back on.......


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I only started seeing them today. Huge adverts in the middle of threads. Extremely annoying and not even pet related. Charlotte Tilbury comes up a lot.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Yes. It's mentioned earlier in this thread. "Axel" posting under the @petforum tag states they are using ads to help pay for the forum now. People are supposed to report inappropriate ads, also according to @petforum
> 
> Crap I just realized I'm going to have to go through the whole disable my adblock three times rigamarole to post this.


I hope there's no other changes to the site. The ads are bad enough


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Not a massively family friendly advert.
> And nothing to do with my googling!
> 
> View attachment 445808


They could at least make the ads pet related.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MissMiloKitty said:


> I hope there's no other changes to the site. The ads are bad enough


He spoke of "upgrades" as well. It was pointed out to him that the forum lost many members during the last "upgrade". Maybe it was the other thread.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

lorilu said:


> He spoke of "upgrades" as well. It was pointed out to him that the forum lost many members during the last "upgrade". Maybe it was the other thread.


I had a feeling there maybe "upgrades"


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> There are definitely people on here I wouldn't want to lose touch with.
> Unfortunately there are also people on here I wouldn't want to know my full name, my place of employment, or anything about my children. FB can be an utter cesspool. I am very precious about who I friend on FB, who I interact with, and where I post.
> And the format of FB groups are a lot harder to navegate that a forum. Especially for those of us in a different time zone. Here I don't miss the new posts because I get an entire page of titles that I can scroll through. On FB I would just get the most recently commented post and would have to scroll forever to see all the posts that day.


Same. I befriend very few people on Facebook for that reason and I'm increasingly unhappy over the ethics of the site and privacy in general on it.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I can appreciate why advertising is needed, I'm assuming it's to pay towards the upkeep of the site? But then the ownership surely plays a part, and I hadn't realised that this space was owned by a pet selling site (which has made me consider the ethics of being here recently though I appreciate many of us are rescue owners and have strong ethics, and the Dog Chat has saved many a dog from outdated training methods, I personally feel, for me it's a bit like declaring an organic lifestyle whilst buying produce from Unilever or something... sorry can't think of a better analogy right now). But leaving would be sad as I do like the debate and distraction, lock down would have been worse without here. There are lots of good things about this space.

I don't mind it so much if it's broadly appropriate ads. But it's not so far. Inappropriate results means less people using the site which is a downturn in traffic which means less investment by advertisers (assuming it is curated content but it seems like a click bait scheme). It also means no click through to the sites because they aren't of interest to anyone and effectively spam.

Forums and sites work best when the owners know their audience. @petforum cant he expected to know everyone but my clients almost always have client personas based on average data to build a portrait of the users that includes likes and dislikes. That would give an idea of what ads are suitable. I think it's fair to say I don't want to see price drop on a Rottie pup or pet sales on eBay - is that for real?! Or Dream Singles. It's incredibly unethical and I'm wondering if it's an affiliation with Pets4Homes which brings me back to my analogy and makes me wonder if my time here is coming to a close.

It's tricky, I can imagine that the running of PF is probably also affected by revenue and downturn during the pandemic too. Those shortfalls have to be made up but I guess ads or fees. Sigh!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I also get it that there are ads for a reason - and I don’t mind an ad at the top of a page. It’s the ads all the way through a post that I don’t like. 

I know this will drive folk away which makes me sad as we’ve lost a lot of members anyway this year. I’m about to try to figure out how to save my Oscar thread...in case of a problem.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all.

Just to let you all know, we mods are with you in this. We share your concerns, and have passed them on to @petforum .

I wish there was more we could do, but this is beyond our control.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I was only getting them at the top of the page but now they seem to be all over. I do hope it can be fixed soon.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I was in the Rainbow bridge section earlier today, adverts mixed in with responses seemed inappropriate. 

The adverts running though threads is confusing in itself. I keep getting distracted by the advert (probably the point). I don't think I can keep up with reading much, when moth people or silly cow tee shirts are popping up continually.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

The ads are definitely using cookies sometimes. Is that in the privacy policy for PF?

And there are more and more every day it seems.

Looks like they are trying to make the site unusable.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> I was only getting them at the top of the page but now they seem to be all over. I do hope it can be fixed soon.


I get the horrible feeling that this is the fix.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So the 'new owners' need to fund the site, yet in the past it was funded from the other sites in the group.

Has PF been ofloaded on it's own?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

MilleD said:


> The ads are definitely using cookies sometimes. Is that in the privacy policy for PF?
> 
> And there are more and more every day it seems.
> 
> Looks like they are trying to make the site unusable.


They're doing a good job of that, at least !


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I've also noticed that if I try to backspace to correct a word, it won't let me replace a letter and I have to re type the whole lot. For example, if I'd put a p instead of t in the word type, then tried to replace the p with a t, I lose the y, so I try to add y and lose the next letter and so on, which means I have to re type everything from where the error occurred. Does that make any sense?
Its only been happening for a few days, and only on my phone, so I'm presuming it's to do with with our present PF problem.
Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I haven't noticed that yet @Cully

@MilleD 
I think they pick up on the section at times. For example, yesterday in dog chat I saw adverts for dog food.
Today in a thread on cat depression, I got this:


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Cully said:


> I've also noticed that if I try to backspace to correct a word, it won't let me replace a letter and I have to re type the whole lot. For example, if I'd put a p instead of t in the word type, then tried to replace the p with a t, I lose the y, so I try to add y and lose the next letter and so on, which means I have to re type everything from where the error occurred. Does that make any sense?
> Its only been happening for a few days, and only on my phone, so I'm presuming it's to do with with our present PF problem.
> Has anyone else noticed this?


Oh I've noticed when I've been typing it takes ages for the page to catch up and is often blank as I type. Then it catches up all of a sudden


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Summercat said:


> I haven't noticed that yet @Cully
> 
> @MilleD
> I think they pick up on the section at times. For example, yesterday in dog chat I saw adverts for dog food.
> ...


Now that I really don't like. Many of these sites are after money in order to 'help' with the problem which I think is so wrong when a visit (or phone call these days) is free in this country and hopefully more useful


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Siskin
What bothers me most is how out of place many are in threads about a pets passing or other problems. It looks very wrong.

Some adverts look like scams as well, like this:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

MilleD said:


> The ads are definitely using cookies sometimes. Is that in the privacy policy for PF?
> 
> And there are more and more every day it seems.
> 
> Looks like they are trying to make the site unusable.


I agree, the site is becoming unusable. If there is a new owner, maybe he doesn't understand just how much PF means to it's members. But no matter how much we love this site, people are going to leave if this mess carries on.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MilleD said:


> The ads are definitely using cookies sometimes. Is that in the privacy policy for PF?


It is now :Muted Well it is in the "cookie policy" which is referred to in the privacy policy.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@jetsmum 
Maybe it was one of those deals where the new owner paid say a pound to make it official. It seems he is cramming the site with ads hoping to make some money before it is emptied of users. Which I think it will be unless everyone gets an ad blocker. I have never used one, as never needed to before.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> I've also noticed that if I try to backspace to correct a word, it won't let me replace a letter and I have to re type the whole lot. For example, if I'd put a p instead of t in the word type, then tried to replace the p with a t, I lose the y, so I try to add y and lose the next letter and so on, which means I have to re type everything from where the error occurred. Does that make any sense?
> Its only been happening for a few days, and only on my phone, so I'm presuming it's to do with with our present PF problem.
> Has anyone else noticed this?


If you were on a PC, that would be because you have (or have not, can't remember which) the insert button selected.

On a phone I have no idea!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> I haven't noticed that yet @Cully
> 
> @MilleD
> I think they pick up on the section at times. For example, yesterday in dog chat I saw adverts for dog food.
> ...


That's disgusting. And American(?) by the looks of it? So not even relevant to most users.

What are they up to?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

jetsmum said:


> I agree, the site is becoming unusable. If there is a new owner, maybe he doesn't understand just how much PF means to it's members. But no matter how much we love this site, people are going to leave if this mess carries on.


Plainly out to make money, not friends.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> It is now :Muted Well it is in the "cookie policy" which is referred to in the privacy policy.


I can see stuff about 3rd parties using cookies, but not PF themselves. *Edit to add - at least not for targeting you based on internet usage.*

I don't really know enough about it to know if it's right. I may consult someone.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I was browsing for some new kitchen stuff over the past couple of days, and some of the ads on here are for what I was looking at, even the same brand. There's a few others as well that are from things I'd looked at recently, so they are definately using cookies or whatever to target ads.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Presumably the ads make money for the forum based on a critical mass of regular forum users, and if that number falls below a certain point it stops being an income generator for the forum. I wonder what that number of users is, and how much of a margin there is - ie, how many members would need to stop posting to make the advertisers stop paying their fees.

Just random musings ...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MilleD said:


> The ads are definitely using cookies sometimes. Is that in the privacy policy for PF?
> 
> And there are more and more every day it seems.
> 
> *Looks like they are trying to make the site unusable*.


..........and making a b****y good job of it too


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> If you were on a PC, that would be because you have (or have not, can't remember which) the insert button selected.
> 
> On a phone I have no idea!


No problems on pc, just phone, and it's only on PF.
Still can't post on this thread unless I use pc which is very inconvenient.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
My VPN is set to the US, so I am getting adverts targeted to that location. But I have not been researching dating sites, abortion or insect based clothing. I am not sure how they choose all the adverts but I got this one while in the Rainbow Bridge section today:










It seems the adverts are often given without thought to content and are a barrage.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I can see stuff about 3rd parties using cookies, but not PF themselves. *Edit to add - at least not for targeting you based on internet usage.*
> 
> I don't really know enough about it to know if it's right. I may consult someone.


They cover that by the clever use of words...

Advertising cookies (possibly third-party). If this site displays advertising, *cookies may be set by the advertisers* to determine who has viewed an ad or similar things. These cookies may be set by third parties, in which case this site has no ability to read or write these cookies.

I've bolded the bit I mean...I could be way off so let us know if you find anything out


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I've just installed an adblocker so this post is experimenting to see if I can post.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Great to see the engagement about the forum! As I mentioned in my previous reply, we are still experimenting with ads and in the beginning the ads will naturally have a low quality. We ask for your patience and appreciate the feedback you are bringing!

Some immediate actions we have taken:

1. We have blocked certain categories like dating, alcohol, pharma and gambling from advertising on the site
2. We are removing a couple of formats that are too close to each other


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> I've just installed an adblocker so this post is experimenting to see if I can post.


By the way, the first one I tried wouldn't let me post so I uninstalled it and used a different one. Now I need to try posting in other areas to make sure I can

And - update - I couldn't post this until I uninstalled the new one - couldn't even just turn it off. Back to the drawing board. :Banghead


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

[QUOTE="petforum, post: 1065649180, member: 
2. We are removing a couple of formats that are too close to each other[/QUOTE]

Could someone explain this please?!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Cully said:


> [QUOTE="petforum, post: 1065649180, member:
> 2. We are removing a couple of formats that are too close to each other


Could someone explain this please?![/QUOTE]

Apologies - what I mean is that we do not want too many adverts on the same page and not in the flow of posts so we are removing some of them.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

[QUOTE="MilleD, post: 1065649148, member:

What are they up to?[/QUOTE]
I have the horrible suspicion the owner wants to close this site, but trying to get as much £ from it as possible first!:Woot


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Thank you for responding @petforum 
As you've noticed the forum part of this site is very much a community and it's the traffic of the regular members that keep this site as popular and high traffic as it is - which translates to ad revenue for you.

Would you be willing to do like a Q&A type thread, maybe explain some of what you're planning for the forum, that sort of thing?


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

SbanR said:


> [QUOTE="MilleD, post: 1065649148, member:
> 
> What are they up to?


I have the horrible suspicion the owner wants to close this site, but trying to get as much £ from it as possible first!:Woot[/QUOTE]

That is categorically not true.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

O2.0 said:


> Thank you for responding @petforum
> As you've noticed the forum part of this site is very much a community and it's the traffic of the regular members that keep this site as popular and high traffic as it is - which translates to ad revenue for you.
> 
> Would you be willing to do like a Q&A type thread, maybe explain some of what you're planning for the forum, that sort of thing?


Great suggestion! Yes - we will set this up shortly


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

petforum said:


> I have the horrible suspicion the owner wants to close this site, but trying to get as much £ from it as possible first!:Woot


That is categorically not true.[/QUOTE]
It would be sad if we lose too many members and the site becomes boring or is forced to close


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I seem to have no more ads.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> I seem to have no more ads.


Probably part of the experimentation phase.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Probably part of the experimentation phase.


No more at all, no more sexy singles in my area looking for me, no more make up suggestions (thanks PF for reminding me I'm single and unattractive) no more pet fishing.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> I seem to have no more ads.


I dont have any ads now either but I am whispering so they don`t hear and come flooding back!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Late to reply to topic.. 
I started clicking the x on adverts as pointed out by @Cully I think. Which left me with a Google message saying I hadn't turned on notifications or something to have ads more personalised to you.

I have seen this message a few times before on different sites where you have no choice to click an advert before you view say the page you want to view.

So is this why some people are getting more 'personalised' adverts than others. I don't know if they are turned off on all websites, or permantely turned on. Might be worth looking at.

Going back to adverts. To be honest we'll known brands such as Charlotte Tilbury do not bother me. Neither did the government petfished one. I wasn't bothered about tails.com again it's a brand and to me what suits your dog is just that the best food for your dog is that. It's a pet forum at the end of the day, and we all feed our pets the best food.

It's all the weird ads, inappropriate ads.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Yay! Everything's gone back to normal................. no more blank spaces!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The big blank spaces were as bad as the ads, you'd come to one and think 'no more posts'. I missed a lot of posts like that.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So far so good today! No more ads. I am delighted and very relieved, please let this continue.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sadly, I suspect it will just be while they fix the inappropriate and repetitive ones.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Summercat said:


> @MilleD
> My VPN is set to the US, so I am getting adverts targeted to that location. But I have not been researching dating sites, abortion or insect based clothing. I am not sure how they choose all the adverts but I got this one while in the Rainbow Bridge section today:
> 
> View attachment 445832
> ...





petforum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to see the engagement about the forum! As I mentioned in my previous reply, we are still experimenting with ads and in the beginning the ads will naturally have a low quality. We ask for your patience and appreciate the feedback you are bringing!
> 
> ...


The type of ad copied here is certainly not suitable. I hope ones like this can be blocked too.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> No more at all, no more sexy singles in my area looking for me, no more make up suggestions (thanks PF for reminding me I'm single and unattractive) no more pet fishing.


Do you feel lonely and unloved?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Do you feel lonely and unloved?


 It's hard to be lonely when on has Loki on the lap.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> It's hard to be lonely when on has Loki on the lap.


Or unloved ! :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Or unloved ! :Kiss:Kiss


He's got so big people keep saying what a huge dog. I just see a baby boxer who likes cuddles.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

petforum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to see the engagement about the forum! As I mentioned in my previous reply, we are still experimenting with ads and in the beginning the ads will naturally have a low quality. We ask for your patience and appreciate the feedback you are bringing!
> 
> ...


I have no problem with ads per se - but

(a) they should be appropriate to the forum (this is a PET forum not a dating site !)
(b) they should not take over the whole forum - if you wish to let a number of companies advertise then a separate column to either the left of right of the page would do the job just as well as inserting them right across the entire page and would not interrupt the flow of a "conversation".


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> It's hard to be lonely when on has Loki on the lap.


Hah, you're a strong woman to be able to have a ton of dog on your lap


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> No more at all, no more sexy singles in my area looking for me, no more make up suggestions (thanks PF for reminding me I'm single and unattractive) no more pet fishing.


No more ads for me too! So far. I apparently had 7 woman waiting for me.... I think we're all disappointed :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

test test

Nope still can't post in this thread without disabling the ad block.

Can still edit though. What a weird thing


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

> ="petforum, post: 1065649186, member: 1"
> 
> Apologies - what I mean is that we do not want too many adverts on the same page and not in the flow of posts so we are removing some of them.


The ones between the posts are the worst . If you follow a thread and come back to it , there can be five more pages , it takes too long to go through it.

ETA deleted a sentence because it doesnt make sense and I cant remember what it was supposed to mean.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ads all disappeared today! Hurrah! Now I know it's probably because there were issues and they had to remove them because it was causing such consternation!
I honestly wouldn't mind the odd ad at the top or bottom of a page, if it keeps the forum going it's a good thing however slightly irritating. I expect we will be seeing more ads but as long as they aren't as disruptive as the weird blank spaces and inappropriate ads then I think we can cope!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I have no problem with ads per se - but
> 
> (a) they should be appropriate to the forum (this is a PET forum not a dating site !)
> (b) they should not take over the whole forum - if you wish to let a number of companies advertise then a separate column to either the left of right of the page would do the job just as well as inserting them right across the entire page and would not interrupt the flow of a "conversation".


absolutely this. If it needs to be implanted into a thread as a banner rather than in a side bar then at least just put it across the top or bottom not in between replies, and keep it relevant.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Cully said:


> I've also noticed that if I try to backspace to correct a word, it won't let me replace a letter and I have to re type the whole lot. For example, if I'd put a p instead of t in the word type, then tried to replace the p with a t, I lose the y, so I try to add y and lose the next letter and so on, which means I have to re type everything from where the error occurred. Does that make any sense?
> Its only been happening for a few days, and only on my phone, so I'm presuming it's to do with with our present PF problem.
> Has anyone else noticed this?


I too havebeen blaming my phone for this!
My laptop got dropped in the move, so have to use my phone at moment (Motorola moto g7 power) and it's been driving me mad, have been fiddling with everything on phone, trying to find out what's what
Thank god it's not just me


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have just logged back in since earlier this morning and see that ....for the moment.....the ad's have gone ,I wonder how long for .
As others have said the odd appropriate advert at the top of sections is bearable but not having them randomly scattered across the forum .


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> Thank god it's not just me


I wonder how many others have had the same problem?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't see a single ad despite logging on daily. Odd.

Mind you the sister site has had adverts on for quite a while now, so I suppose it was inevitable that they'd end up on here too. Shame, ads do nothing to improve usability of a site, especially not a forum one like this.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It would seem that the ads have gone for now but I don't doubt that they'll be back in some form before long. And I still can't post on here with my ad blocker on


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

petforum said:


> Great suggestion! Yes - we will set this up shortly


I'm still waiting for this to happen. 
Maybe shortly doesn't mean what I think it means?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> I'm still waiting for this to happen.
> Maybe shortly doesn't mean what I think it means?


Amen!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It was at 9am yesterday that my ads on here (phone) disappeared, so I'm very interested to be around at the same time today.
Also my problem with not being able to edit text while posting has been fixed, so I'm watching that too for any change @mrs phas .
I'll be checking my pc later to see if I can post in this thread on there.
All good so far but concerned this may be the lull before the storm.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> All good so far but concerned this may be the lull before the storm.


:Bag:Bag:Bag:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> No more ads for me too! So far. I apparently had 7 woman waiting for me.... I think we're all disappointed :Hilarious:Hilarious[/QUOT)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Still no ads for me :Woot


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay! None here either.
Much nicer experience. More relaxed.
Being without them I realise they were more of a pain than I thought
Tried convincing myself I tolerate them on TV when actually I record and fast forward


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Yay! None here either.
> Much nicer experience. More relaxed.
> Being without them I realise they were more of a pain than I thought
> Tried convincing myself I tolerate them on TV when actually I record and fast forward


Now I *do* like some of the TV ads, the Flash one, the one with the woolly Schnauzer,most of the dog and cat ones.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> Now I *do* like some of the TV ads, the Flash one, the one with the woolly Schnauzer,most of the dog and cat ones.


Must admit I've shed a tear over Christmas ones and the Coca Cola means so much. Nowt to do with the drink. All about Santa in a big red sparkly lorry
Grandson used to love the freederm goose ones. (Had to google "spot cream, goose ad" to find what it advertised)

Getting back to PF, If ad's create revenue by us clicking on them, it won't happen. Ads relating to anything I've searched for usually appear after Im sorted. If any inspire me, I always search independently.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good to be back to normal, but I have a feeling it's only a matter of time before the ads return in some form or other.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Has anyone had this? Phishing??


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Cully said:


> Has anyone had this? Phishing??
> View attachment 461707


occasionally, I just ignore the ads tbh


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2021)

Cully said:


> Has anyone had this? Phishing??
> View attachment 461707


I have seen this one a few times but I just ignore the ads.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes and wanted to report it but my screenshot function isn't working so thank you
I haven't clicked on it, but, because I'm having to use my phone (as step grandchild has my laptop for schooling), it takes up half my screen
I too thought it might be a phishing scam


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Cully said:


> Has anyone had this? Phishing??
> View attachment 461707


Yes, I've seen it too, but just ignore it.

This is something for Admin.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Cully said:


> Has anyone had this? Phishing??
> View attachment 461707


I agree this is unacceptable.
I suggest you use the 'Contact us' button at the bottom of the page to inform the site owner as he is the only person who has any control over advertising.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cully said:


> Has anyone had this? Phishing??
> View attachment 461707


 Yes; always one message (never more).


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> I agree this is unacceptable.
> I suggest you use the 'Contact us' button at the bottom of the page to inform the site owner as he is the only person who has any control over advertising.


Will do as this is still happening today.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Will do as this is still happening today.
> 
> View attachment 462764


This really isn't acceptable...we ran so long without ads and now it's only about the money that can be made from us 
I hope that you get a better response than we have.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Will do as this is still happening today.
> 
> View attachment 462764


I get this too! However, as I'm not confident on the internet I always ignore unsolicited messages


----------

